# where's my signature box



## Fat B'stard (13 Jan 2012)

Hi

I'm trying to add the the cycling log to my signature, only i'm unsure where the signature box is

thanks for your help

FB


----------



## Shaun (13 Jan 2012)

You can change your signature by hovering over your username at the top right (next to the Inbox link) and selecting Signature from the drop-down menu - or by clicking this link: http://www.cyclechat.net/account/signature

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Fat B'stard (13 Jan 2012)

I cannot see the signature option in the drop down box


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Jan 2012)

It's the second title down on the left hand side of the box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fat B'stard (13 Jan 2012)

It's just materialized. I now have a 2 extra options on the drop-down menu that weren't there 30 min ago!!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2012)

t's because you are a new member. Now you have +10 posts, more options start to appear.


----------



## Davos87 (25 Aug 2012)

I have the same problem Fat B'Stard..... But ianrauk has just clarified why. I need to post more


----------

